# GSD and my poodle :/



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

Today I bought a GSD. It's not my first, as my other one had to be put down Monday morning. My new one is three months old, Sugar. I also have a 7 yr old pekigese/poodle named Duchess. Duchess doesn't tolerate any kind of dog. She's very dominate. Sugar only sniffed Duchess and Duchess freaked out and started snapping. Sugar only thought it was a game so it seemed. At another moment Sugar put her paw on top of Duchess' back and D like to have bit Sugar's head off. But it seemed again like Sugar thought it was a game! this is severely worrying me. I don't know if they will get along or if Sugar will learn her boundaries with Duchess. I'm going to be getting an electric fence in my backyard so Sugar will stay there during the day and come in at night. But it'll be another week til I can get one. So, Sugar needs to stay inside til then. I'm worried Sugar will bite Duchess or the other way around. Please help :/


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

> Duchess doesn't tolerate any kind of dog.


Can I ask why you brought home another dog, since you already knew that your older dog doesn't like any dogs?


----------



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

She's never been this severe with another dog.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

First, it is your job to protect your older dog from the puppy, especially since it sounds like Duchess is small.

I would only have the puppy around her on leash until YOU can teach the puppy some boundaries. No bothering the older dog, don't bite the older dog, ignore the older dog.

You can leave them to their own devices, but I shudder to think what could happen when your pup is a little bigger and gets hurt when Duchess snaps at her. She may decide to take Duchess out completely.

If it were me (So IMO) I would only have the puppy around her on leash, re-direct any attempts to play with/attack (even playfully) Duchess and condition the puppy to neutrality around Duchess.

When you are not home, they NEED to be seperated!! I have had it happen 4 times in the last 3 years, where someone has come to be for advice with dogs who fight who didn't listen, and it ended badly. My very FIRST recommendation is to seperate when they are not directly supervised. On 3 occasions my advice was thrown out the window, the 4th was a complete accident - either way, in each of these instances one of their dogs killed the other.

Please take as much info from this forum as possible. And be ready to here some things you may not want to, everyone is about what's best for the dog here. Take what you can, leave what won't work, but keep an open mind!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

I am assuming you have no fence at all around your backyard, and plan on the electric fence for containing the puppy??? Please, please do not use an electric fence to contain a youngster... especially unsupervised all day while you are gone.. 
Besides the fact she is way to young to be loose with only an electric fence to keep her in, other loose dogs can and will come across the electric fence and terrify or attack a puppy.
Get a chain link kennel if she must be outside all day and only be brought in at night. At least that way she has some protection for other dogs, plus trying to teach a young baby about being shocked and staying inside boundries of an electric fence is just not a good combination for a youngster.
Where does your other dog go outside to potty during the day? Maybe I misunderstood and you do have a fenced yard, I was just surprised to read of your plans to use an electric fence for a 3 month old puppy.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor teases my small dogs sometimes..he just pushes his nose on tge top of their heads and play bows while they attack..and ..repeat..until I tell him to cut it out. He does seem to find their ridiculous reactions hilarious. The one who tolerates him best...he gently pulls her hair by her ear. My dogs are all like under 6 lbs..Tazor is 90 something. I am home all day and nip it in the bud. I'm not freaking out about it. Eventually Tazor should outgrow his tormenting and the poodles will continue to ignore him. 

If there were to be a time when no one was home..wishful thinking for me..I feel a crate would be best, or I would keep them in a different room.

These little dogs can really be full of p!ss & vinegar...my larger dogs which I've always had mix of have always become very tolerant.


----------



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm most definitely going to try putting her on a leash around Duchess, hopefully she will understand her boundaries. I do not have any kind of fence in my backyard anymore. I'll be looking at underground fences for when she's older, and wooden fences for an idea of prices. I have a full schedule for her everyday to go running and walking for an hour every morning and late afternoon, pool time during the day. I have a large concrete back porch lifted off the ground. I have her under there with tile flooring, dog house, toys, and food and water, of course. There's a metal dog pin all the way around each side of the steps to the porch. I think she'll be fine under there at night, and a few hours during the day while i'm at work. I'm bringing Sugar in the house every now and then during the day to cool off, and putting Duchess in another room to separate. Maybe this will all work out?


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Can I ask why you can't crate your new pup and allow her to be indoors at night? I don't mean to pry...just a thought.




Sweetheart said:


> I'm most definitely going to try putting her on a leash around Duchess, hopefully she will understand her boundaries. I do not have any kind of fence in my backyard anymore. I'll be looking at underground fences for when she's older, and wooden fences for an idea of prices. I have a full schedule for her everyday to go running and walking for an hour every morning and late afternoon, pool time during the day. I have a large concrete back porch lifted off the ground. I have her under there with tile flooring, dog house, toys, and food and water, of course. There's a metal dog pin all the way around each side of the steps to the porch. I think she'll be fine under there at night, and a few hours during the day while i'm at work. I'm bringing Sugar in the house every now and then during the day to cool off, and putting Duchess in another room to separate. Maybe this will all work out?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I never like to hear puppies left outside all day by themselves. You should crate and keep her indoors, not leave her outside to try out an electric fence on her own.

Running isn't good for young dogs. 

Consider bringing her back to the breeder, since your other dog doesn't like dogs. Not really fair to make Sugar live outside all her life because your other dog doesn't like her.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think you should take the white puppy back to wherever your dad got her. 
It's really clear you are not set up to own a large breed puppy safely. 
An electric fence can be used in certain circumstances but is a horrible way to leave a 3 mos. old puppy all day. 
This puppy will meet the same fate your last puppy did, unfortunately - either a car or another dog may walk in and take her or even a stranger or a neighbor walk in and take her.

There's so much more homework and work in general you need to do in order to safely own a large breed dog.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Quick question....Where did the dog that you had to put down stay? Inside or outside?


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

wyominggrandma said:


> I am assuming you have no fence at all around your backyard, and plan on the electric fence for containing the puppy??? Please, please do not use an electric fence to contain a youngster... especially unsupervised all day while you are gone..
> Besides the fact she is way to young to be loose with only an electric fence to keep her in, other loose dogs can and will come across the electric fence and terrify or attack a puppy.
> Get a chain link kennel if she must be outside all day and only be brought in at night. At least that way she has some protection for other dogs, plus trying to teach a young baby about being shocked and staying inside boundries of an electric fence is just not a good combination for a youngster.
> Where does your other dog go outside to potty during the day? Maybe I misunderstood and you do have a fenced yard, I was just surprised to read of your plans to use an electric fence for a 3 month old puppy.


I agree with this. ^
IMO, 3 months old is a little young for an electric fence.
Just curious... How did you introduce the dogs to each other, Initially?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

First I'm sorry about your other puppy who got hit by a car Very sad.

My suggestion for this puppy, fence your yard with something OTHER than electric fencing. It is NOT foolproof, and you don't want the same thing happening to this puppy that happened to the other.

I would also suggest you get a crate for the puppy, and use that to keep her in the house and away from your other dog atleast for now. 

Leaving puppies outside unattended is asking for trouble, a crate is the best thing and safest thing you can do for your puppy when you can't be there to supervise


----------



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

My other dog was inside most of the time. Like I said in my other thread about him, he accidentally got out and I couldn't catch him. Zues and duchess got along easily. He immediately knew his boundaries when duchess made the first snap at him. Sugar was in a very tiny crate all day at her previous home and only food she had were sraps from the table. I kinda think she's in a much better environment than she was before. She's inside all day except at night. It's a very large pin for her that shelters her from other animals and the sun, if she were to be in there during the day.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that its way to soon to assume that they won't eventually get along. It might be somewhat more difficult because its two females, but the dog has only been in its new home for about a day. A puppy, especially a new puppy should be around people as much as possible. I'm not understanding why this puppy has to be left outside


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

crate your pup indoors when you're away. keep the pup leashed
when your home and don't allow the pup to be all over your older dog.
with time and slow introductions hopefully they will get along.
absolutely forget about leaving your pup in the yard with an e-fence.


----------



## Sweetheart (Jul 25, 2012)

I bought a crate for her yesterday.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Sweetheart said:


> I bought a crate for her yesterday.


Good for you! Be sure to create positive associations with the crate (put her in there with a nice stuffed kong to keep her occupied, etc.). 

I would also recommend more training for your adult dog. I have run into a lot of little dogs with that sort of attitude and they CAN be taught to be respectful of other dogs. You also have to always be her protector and show her that you aren't going to let the puppy harm her, and she may settle in and realize that she doesn't need to lash out at the puppy.


----------



## Blitz-Degen (Jul 22, 2012)

The only words of caution I have, from many many years of experience housing two female dogs (always related, either sisters or mother/daughter), though not GSDs, have been fighting amongst the females. More prominently than even two males. Don't show favoritism to either dog, be as equal as possible with everything that you do with them or they possibly will start fighting amongst themselves for that very reason. Otherwise, I have had no issues with housing two females in the same house, with boundaries set by me and not the other dogs.


----------



## kam214 (Mar 3, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I think you should take the white puppy back to wherever your dad got her.
> It's really clear you are not set up to own a large breed puppy safely.
> An electric fence can be used in certain circumstances but is a horrible way to leave a 3 mos. old puppy all day.
> This puppy will meet the same fate your last puppy did, unfortunately - either a car or another dog may walk in and take her or even a stranger or a neighbor walk in and take her.
> ...


This.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Blitz-Degen said:


> The only words of caution I have, from many many years of experience housing two female dogs (always related, either sisters or mother/daughter), though not GSDs, have been fighting amongst the females. More prominently than even two males. Don't show favoritism to either dog, be as equal as possible with everything that you do with them or they possibly will start fighting amongst themselves for that very reason. Otherwise, I have had no issues with housing two females in the same house, with boundaries set by me and not the other dogs.


I have had 2 females in my home at the same time for several years, without any problems. When the last one passed away, we got another female to go with the 4 yr old...they get along fine.

I agree with the Equality and favoritism comment...no matter what sex or how many dogs there are...and absolutely, 
YOU have to be the pack LEADER!


----------

